# What are you getting yourself this Christmas?



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

So folks, what are you buying yourself as a present?

Training related, other stuff related to your other hobbies or just stuff you want to get.

Although I dont celebrate Christmas, Im getting a present or two for myself but no idea what to get. Was thinking of a kettle bell and some work clothes lol.


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

im thinkin about a nice pair of wrestling boots but not sure which ones yet


----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)

Just a word of advice on the wrestling boots - Adidas seem to be a more robust brand than ascics which seem to fall apart after 2 months.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Nuttin, I dont usually need anythn coz id buy it as needed. But this year my partner and myself are getting our first mortgage, so no training, no going out, no pressies. Sucks but it will be worth moving out.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm looking to get my first set of fire poi and a fire staff this year


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

rsp84 said:


> Nuttin, I dont usually need anythn coz id buy it as needed. But this year my partner and myself are getting our first mortgage, so no training, no going out, no pressies. Sucks but it will be worth moving out.


Good luck both of you. Both of you guys will be able to be all alone at last :laugh:



Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> I'm looking to get my first set of fire poi and a fire staff this year


Hippy.


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

more for the gym really but, 4kg clubbell, 10kg clubbell, 16kg kettlebell, eagle claws, power bands, weighted vest.......all here this week i hope!!


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Im thinking about getting myself an ipad, so i can watch sky sports on it/read fighter only on there

Pretty much the only reason i want one.

Also going to buy myself some more expensive suppliments to see the new year in with more intensive training


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

just a partridge and a pear tree


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

ewrayzor said:


> just a partridge and a pear tree


Youre your own true love, arrrrrr.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Got myself some nice threads, getting myself a nice mail order bride aswell, Sure the missus wont mind...


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Got myself some nice threads, getting myself a nice mail order bride aswell, Sure the missus wont mind...


Not a track suit, I know what brand youll avoid :laugh:


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL in the words of Winston Churchill

"Go f**k your self!" lol


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Such hostility, plus Winston Churchill never said that.

Adding a Tatami GI to my list, seen a discount code, bosh.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Mandirigma said:


> Such hostility, plus Winston Churchill never said that.
> 
> Adding a Tatami GI to my list, seen a discount code, bosh.


Im sure he must of said it once or twice mate, lol


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Mandirigma said:


> Not a track suit, I know what brand youll avoid :laugh:


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> I was thinking the same thing


Right! just for you lot, Im gona get one made and never take it off! lol.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Mandirigma said:


> Good luck both of you. Both of you guys will be able to be all alone at last :laugh:
> 
> Cheers mate, ill have to convince her to let me off to training at least once a week next yr, and to buy a decent gi :happy:


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Right! just for you lot, Im gona get one made and never take it off! lol.


orgh, your sad! :laugh:


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

anyway, if you're really after something for yourself, the rest of my kit comes in next week so I would so some xmas discount on the stuff that's not going to stores


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

ewrayzor said:


> anyway, if you're really after something for yourself, the rest of my kit comes in next week so I would so some xmas discount on the stuff that's not going to stores


Ohh, looking forward to that, if its anything like Razor Storms stuff, but well see.

50% discount code coming, saweeeeet.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> orgh, your sad! :laugh:


Hehe, Knew that was coming. Im quite looking forward to seeing your gear mate. Whats the story behind your logo?...


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Mandirigma said:


> Hippy.


And proud fellah :thumb Nothing wrong with being a little different besides it distracts away from martial arts so it's a nice break :laugh:


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Mandirigma said:


> Ohh, looking forward to that, if its anything like Razor Storms stuff, but well see.
> 
> 50% discount code coming, saweeeeet.


not quite sure about the 50% thing but as I only have literally ten shorts, tops and t's left I can go a bit silly.

I don't have the creative flair that razorstorm has though! Not yet anyway and to be honest, this first run was about just getting something going. Not that it is poo - it's not but it's quite simple


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Hehe, Knew that was coming. Im quite looking forward to seeing your gear mate. Whats the story behind your logo?...


the dove represents spirit, hope and courage, which is animus translated directly from latin to english and the background is taken from a japanese rising sun that represents the origin of the martial arts that i started, which got me into this whole mess. I have the rashguards already and they've come out really well so if the shorts and tee's are the same I'll be happy


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

kool, nice story... good luck with it mate,


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> And proud fellah :thumb Nothing wrong with being a little different besides it distracts away from martial arts so it's a nice break :laugh:


Its all good dude, you guys make the best space cakes lol.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:



Mandirigma said:


> Its all good dude, you guys make the best space cakes lol.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Mandirigma said:


> Its all good dude, you guys make the best space cakes lol.


Sorry to disappoint fellah I'm not a hippy and I have a zero tolerance attitude towards drugs.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> Sorry to disappoint fellah I'm not a hippy and I have a zero tolerance attitude towards drugs.


It was in good jest dude, messing about.

Zero tolerance against drugs? Cigarettes, alcohol, paracetamol, aspirin, calpol, steroids, theyre all drugs.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Mandirigma said:


> It was in good jest dude, messing about.
> 
> Zero tolerance against drugs? Cigarettes, alcohol, paracetamol, aspirin, calpol, steroids, theyre all drugs.


Sorry bad day.

And it's a zero tolerance towards any drugs defined under the Misuse of Drugs Act.

Anyways back on topic...

I'm also considering a new pair of runners because of my BTP fitness test.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

im not even going to get involved in this, except yeah, tree huggers do get the best stuff lol


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Think ill be getting myself a new pair of 14oz gloves for crimbo and maybe some other sups / training gear  .


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ive treated myself nicely to a new Silver star trackie CHAVVVVVV!!! i know but its nice! and a few pairs of trainers to go with it, oh and New in year in Jamaica..BOOM!!!!


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

marc, you win!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I always win mate


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

A Jaco bag, nothing else just that!!!! I love it!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Jamaica!, You have to make us all feel obsolete dont ya marc mate.

Gna cry into my xmas calender, ( because ive already eaten all the chocolates and closed them again so mummy and daddy wont realise)


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Stop with the holiday mentions, Jamaican me crazy lol.

Quite a few people here are getting themselves something training related haha.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I've treated myself to getting fat for the last few weeks so for Christmas I are mostly be dieting and training like a mofo while I have some time off work... Seriously, I have no idea how my gut expanded like it did but I'm proper unhappy about it and cancelling christmas indulgence as a result.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

SanshouMatt said:


> I've treated myself to getting fat for the last few weeks so for Christmas I are mostly be dieting and training like a mofo while I have some time off work... Seriously, I have no idea how my gut expanded like it did but I'm proper unhappy about it and cancelling christmas indulgence as a result.


haha, if it makes you feel better, Im the same.

Was 68 2 Sundays ago, now Im about 78, maybe more haha.

My trousers have become tight, around the waist and legs, my face has bloated out (and people have commented :growl and my tummy, well, call me a magician because Ive turned a 6 pack into a keg, no, a barrell :laugh:

Will only indulge over christmas period so 4 days and nye and nyd.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

It sucks dude, I feel your pain..Back to the 500 situps and 100 pushups before work just to remind myself that it's not that hard to get in shape and if I can do that in the morning then I can damn well go to the gym every night.

Drinking is bad folks, that's what I put my lack of motivation and current fatness down to!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm off to new York again then off down to Florida

But what I'm getting is a new shoulder by way of key hole surgery courtesy of the the nhs in Burton. I fank you. Oh yesh. Then I'll be ready to start kicking bottom again. Well after Ive had me back, ankle ribs and elbows sorted as well. So I'll be ready some time in 2020.

That was a lie about New York. I just wanted to out holiday Marc for a mo. But don't tell him. I'm quite content with chilling with me newish wife.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Mandarigma and Matt.... All of a sudden i don't feel so guilty


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

mate ive put on a stone and a half in the last month... not good... and i know that over the nxt 2 weeks im gonna get FAT!!!!!!

But anyway back to the thread.....

Ive brought myself and XBOX360 and i have ordered myself some Thai shorts that i got to design myself off a website last night... most prob wont recieve them until after xmas as they are comming from the states.... but its all worth it


----------



## uKBen (Dec 16, 2010)

i had bought some stuff for my car and will be getting that fitted in the new year but i think i need to purchase some new equipment for the gym and defo some thai shorts! been a year and i still havent got any... oops


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Today my car has also decided to allow me to purchase something else for myself for xmas.... It decided that I need a diagnostics check and a new throttle body.


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Mandirigma said:


> My trousers have become tight, around the waist and legs, my face has bloated out (and people have commented :growl and my tummy, well, call me a magician because Ive turned a 6 pack into a keg, no, a barrell :laugh:
> 
> .


Ha that made me laugh. It is a constant battle trying not to pile on the weight. We have like 2 big bags of kettle crisps in the cupboard that Ive been smashing every morning, its doing my nut in  Im trying to drink vodka/orange rather than a pints of lagers in the effort to not put on loads  Hopefully shouldnt get to bad lol.

For Xmas, my missus has gotten me a new pair of MMA gloves - blue fairtex ones, very nice  Oh and shes also ordered me a korean zombie 1.0 t shirt. Other than that, might get a new pair of club shorts off the parents  :tuf


----------



## richashah (Dec 24, 2010)

this 25th i m doing nothing bcozz i have some problem in stomach so this is very bad for me....but merry critcxmasss 2 uuuuuuu.....


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Im joining the car parts for christmas club lol.

Getting a bumper and OS wing on monday.

Heres a tip guys, just because you have a spare car the family can use for run-a-rounds, doesnt mean you can use it to try stuff in the snow lol.


----------

